# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Κλειστο κυκλωμα παρακολουθησης 4ch με mpeg4 dvr

## k_palios

Στο μαγαζι της οικογενειας μου (mini market) εχουμε κυκλωμα με καμερες, το οποιο αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει με καταγραφικο avc760z της avtech. Το συγκεκριμενο εχει και θυρα ethernet για την παρακολουθηση μεσω internet, θελω να βλεω τι γινεται και οταν θα ειμαι σπιτι και να εχω κατι σαν συναγερμο γιατι τα κρουσματα κλοπης εχουν παει στα υψη στην περιοχη μου. Προσπαθησα να το κανω να δουλεψει με ethenet, εκανα ολα τα απαιτουμενα (port forward στο router, λογαριασμο dyndns, και ολα τα σχετικα) αλλα το ethernet του καταγραφικου δε φαινεται να δουλευει και πολυ... απο οτι εψαξα στο νετ ακουσα οτι ολα εχουν τα ιδια προβληματα με το ethernet δε το βλεπει με τιποτα, και λυση παπαλα. Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω καινουριο και να το δωσω πουθενα αλλου αυτο ολο και καποιος θα το χρειαζεται. Εχετε να προτεινετε καποια αξιοπιοπιστη δοκιμασμενη λυση για ethernet? ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων για το χρονο σας!

----------


## plouf

παλία είχα πελάτες που είναι τέτοιο και δούλευε (Δεν το εβαλα εγώ απλώς έτρεχε).

γιατί δεν καλέις καποιον που ασχολείτε? (ρωτα κόστος επίσκεψης απο πριν)
ξεκαθάρισε οτι θα πληρώσεις αμα το φτιάξει αλλίως όχι έτσι δεν χάνεις...

----------


## kentar

Μήπως έχεις συνδεση ΟΤΕ?

----------


## geo1973

τις ρυθμισεις στο καταγραφικο τις εκανες?πρεπει να του ορισεις σε ποια θυρα θα βγενει και να του δωσεις ip.
αν ναι τοπικα το βλεπεις μεσω δικτυου?

----------


## k_palios

εκανα οτι χρειαζοταν, δε θελω να φωναξω συνεργειο να μου το τοποθετησουν γιατι θα πληρωσω τα μαλλια της κεφαλης μου, τετοια πραγματα τα  κατεχω ενταξει. Και μενα δουλευει ρολοι το μηχανημα, αλλα  δε μπορω να το κανω να δει δικτυκα, οταν το συνδεω με το PC το ehternet για να του κανω τις ρυθμισεις δε το βλεπει καν, στο μοντεμ εχω κανει τα παντα, dyndns και ολα, το καταγραφικο ομως δε συνδεεται με ethernet απλα με τιποτα! Εχει μια εφαρμογη για το PC για να κανεις τις ρυθμισεις αλλα σκατα, δε συνδεεται.... και απο οτι κοιταξα σε κατι φορουμ ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση, γι' αυτο ηθελα να παω σε κατι πιο καλο και ποιοτικο να δουλευει ρολοι, εχω βρει και ανθρωπο να το αγορασει το παρον εκεινος δε χρειαζεται ethernet. Σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια παντως!!!

----------


## plouf

ότι νομίζεις κάνε αλλα τα "μαλλιά της κεφάλης" σου δεν γίνεται να πληρώσεις για εγκατεστημένο συστημα που το μόνο που θέλεις είναι δίκτυο..

----------


## DiViDi

Καλημερα

Τοπικα σου ανοιγει ? Αν ναι ψαχεις μονο το θεμα του internet. Μηπως στο super market εχεις Forthet, το προγραμμα professional ?
Ποιες ports εχεις κανει forward ?

Δημητρης

----------


## k_palios

το θεμα μου ειναι αυτο οπως λες DiViDi οτι δεν ανοιγει ουτε καν τοπικα, αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Το ethernet του DVR ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει δε ξερω γιατι

----------


## stratos111

Έχω το avtech 4ch mpeg 4 dvr. Δουλεύει μια χαρά. Πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις μέσα στο καταγραφικό, στο network to, network type: static και μέσα να βάλεις μια ip σταθερή πχ. 192.168.1.14   DNS: την ip του router σου και port: μια πόρτα π.χ 7777.

----------


## k_palios

Θα το ρυθμισω οπψς λες φιλε στρατο, νομιζα οτι το static για να δουλεψει ηθελε ειδικη συνδεση με static ip απο τον παροχο. Θα το βαλω ετσι μπας και γινει τιποτα. Αν και χλωμο το βλεπω γιατι το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι το ethernet δε το βλεπει, ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!

----------

